

Microsoft patenting Philip Greenspun's design plans? - tjr
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/02/01/no-need-to-patent-my-ideas/

======
davi
From a comment on Greenspun's site:

"First, to those who didn’t realize it. This is a patent application. It has
not yet been granted. I believe your page contains a similar enough idea, such
that it should be considered prior art. ... Finally, inventors have an
absolute duty to disclose any prior art. If they don’t, the patent could be
invalidated. Patent attorneys call this “inequitable conduct.” So, you could
just look up one of the inventors and e-mail him/her a link to your page. They
would be obligated to disclose this to the USPTO."

([http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/02/01/no-need-to-
pat...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/02/01/no-need-to-patent-my-
ideas/))

